# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  الطراونة : صندوق الاقتراع هو الوسيلة الوحيدة للتغيير -

## الحصن نيوز

اكد رئيس مجلس النواب السابق والمرشح عن دائرة الكرك للانتخابات النيابية المقبلة المهندس عاطف الطراونة
ان التغيير المطلوب لا يمكن ان يتم الا عبر صناديق الاقتراع داعيا كافة شرائح المجتمع الاردني الى المشاركة بفاعلية في العملية الانتخابية .
واشار الطروانة في لقائه مع الاعلامية ديالا الدباس على قناة جوسات الى ان القاعدة الاساسية التى ارتكزت اليها قائمة 'وطن' في تشكيلتها هي تقديم شخصيات من اصحاب التجربة النيابية ممن يمتلكون الخبرة والدراية في العمل العام وتحظى باجماعات عشائرية تمكنها من تحقيق النجاح في الوصول الى كل مقاعد دائرة الكرك .
واوضح المهندس الطراونة انه يسعى مع شخصيات على مستوى الوطن للمشاركة في العملية الانتخابية وفق قوائم تتفق في الرؤى والبرامج لتدخل مجلس النواب المقبل في كتلة اغلبية تعمل بشكل تشاركي وجماعي من اجل خدمة الوطن بكافة محافظاته ومدنه وبواديه ومخيماته . -



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

